# i5 or i7 on lappy, screen resolution



## silverdigital (Feb 2, 2012)

i am not able to decide whether i should get
 i5 (2 cores + 2 virtual cores) or 
 i7 (4 cores + 4 virtual cores)
for general purpose matlab, photoshop cs5, and similar cpu intensive applications. the main question here is, is it really worth spending money in i7 (around 4-5k more) than i5 
also i am not able to decide on max screen res 1080 or 768 on 15.6" screen
would 1080 be too dense or does it look convienient for browsing, programming etc.
Of course i'll play games on 720p and higher settings than 1080 and lower settings.
plz share ur opinions.


----------



## Sking (Feb 2, 2012)

i5 is best for everything,2 cores at 2.5ghz is more than enough.i7 is going to add more heat to laptop.720p is what we play games at,if u wear specs dont buy 1080.Most laptop give wled,but rgbled is awesome which is available only with 1080 display.So watch out!


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 2, 2012)

i would go for a fast i5 and 720p, but will definitely get the 900p hd+ instead of fhd coz thts the best screen fit for a 15 inch. 720p looks too big but games will run faster at this native res. and 1080p looks quite small and u need good gpu to run games faster at this native res.
spending too much on a lappy to give overall better performance in like wise all rounder hving good cpu and gpu n other hardware isn't good .
if ur more interested in cpu go for i7 or want a good gpu go for i5+ better gpu... or both than u hv to spend a lot more .
try to find a lappy with i5, hd+ res and a good gpu equal to or like gt 540m...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 2, 2012)

If applications used by you are such CPU intensive, go for i7, but keep in mind that GPU along with that should be good enough too. And lastly, if budget allows, go for 1080p, you will never regret, as I don't


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2012)

@silverdigital, which laptop is in your wishlist? but on a friendly note, don't get a gaming laptop. better, IF YOU CAN get a gaming PC & a moderate gaming laptop. get a highend laptop if you are on the move always and need to run those system heavy apps on site. a highend laptop may cost close to 100k.


----------



## Sking (Feb 2, 2012)

15r is the best option


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> @silverdigital, which laptop is in your wishlist? but on a friendly note, don't get a gaming laptop. better, IF YOU CAN get a gaming PC & a moderate gaming laptop. get a highend laptop if you are on the move always and need to run those system heavy apps on site. a highend laptop may cost close to 100k.



Which higend laptop you're talking about and what things can they do which currently discussed laptops can't without a hitch?



Sking said:


> 15r is the best option



Worst and most illogical answer!


----------



## Sking (Feb 2, 2012)

whats illogical in 15r?? Illogical is wearing specs n  buying a 1080p laptop and playing games on it at 720p.LOL. i7 only adds heat to laptop without much performance diff.15r is best coz it gives i5@2.5ghz n 525m gpu which u can oc to 550m  gpu.


----------



## silverdigital (Feb 2, 2012)

*warning: this a long post*
to make things clear i dont want a 100k 'high end' lappy. I'm not that kind of money waster. If someone has that requirement it is better to go for a 45k lappy and 60k desktop. 
secondly for 1080p screen. since there is no 900p screen it makes sense to invest in 1080p screen and run it at 900p or 1080p what ever suits you. Regarding games, what good would you do except overheating your lappy to play games at 1080p, instead play at 720p with 'stretch screen, maintaining aspect ratio' option. It is FAR better and u can get more detailed graphics. (not higher resolution mind you, detailed graphics). playing at 1080p makes sense only when you have a lcd screen of say 22" or more imo.
coz i think 720p is less dense for 15.6", screen could be more denser(more dpi)
@sking.. dude, seriously lol, inspiron 15r is not going to meet my needs any day.
My needs are mild gaming (NFS run, HAWX, CoD6 etc) and high performance apps like matlab and mayb photoshop.
So i am thinking of investing around 55k in a i5 or i7 lappy with gfx card 540m or 6630 something.

therefore my wishlist is:
Sony Viao cb35(i5+6630, 1080p) around 55k-59k depending on model
XPS15 (57900 base - i7, 4gb, 540m) with 1080p screen costing total around 65k
hp dv6 6165tx - i7 + 6770 but only 720p screen   and 'probable' heating issue- someone plz clarify this. 
i am not sure about customer support of other companies like acer, asus

therefore i narrow down to sony and dell only (am i reasonable ?)
but on considering cost utility analysis i think sony viao wins. as it is 10k cheaper than dell. but mayb dell guys give discounts on the final price on site. read it on this forum only. 
plz post ur opinions regarding above.
and one request : plz read the forum then answer appropriately as it will save everybody's time and effort. thanks.


----------



## silverdigital (Feb 2, 2012)

@skiing.. how on earth can you overclock a graphics card?? that too a gtx525m to gtx 550m? plz explain what you mean...


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 2, 2012)

Sking said:


> whats illogical in 15r?? Illogical is wearing specs n  buying a 1080p laptop and playing games on it at 720p.LOL. i7 only adds heat to laptop without much performance diff.15r is best coz it gives i5@2.5ghz n 525m gpu which u can oc to 550m  gpu.



Please stop suggesting inspiron models in every thread as much better models at much better prices are available in market


----------



## silverdigital (Feb 2, 2012)

@sking.. yeah i checked your claim of 525m and 550m having same core, its correct. both have 96 shaders (though 555m has 144 shaders)
525m has core speed 600mhz while 550 has 760mhz
550m
525m
but i still doubt u can overclock a gpu. (and even if u manage to do so, i 'should' damage it as u are doing it on a lappy)

guyz plz see my previous post and reply to the questions i asked in it.


----------



## Sking (Feb 2, 2012)

525m n 550m gpu both have same cores only 550m is higher clocked so u can oc 525m.And 6165tx price is 58k,cb35 vaio is 53k,15r is 47k.cb35 gives u 1080p,6165tx gives 6770m gpu,while dell gives 750gb 7200rpm hdd n excellent after sales service.

if budget is 40k,15r is best.if budget is 60k,xps15 is best.


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 2, 2012)

there is no point in going for the inspiron when there are ASUS models available in the same price range. Any ASUS k series is way better than the inspirons.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 3, 2012)

Sking said:


> whats illogical in 15r?? Illogical is wearing specs n  buying a 1080p laptop and playing games on it at 720p.LOL. i7 only adds heat to laptop without much performance diff.15r is best coz it gives i5@2.5ghz n 525m gpu which u can oc to 550m  gpu.



Who is wearing specs?  And nothing is illogical in 15r, rather comparing/suggesting it with other FAR BETTER laptops here is illogical.
Ok see this- Inspiron-47k Vs CB35-53k

>Ok'ish built Vs reasonably better built with excellent design and aesthetics.

>Worst keyboard (I won't take even if someone gives it for free) Vs Incredibly better keyboard with backlit, which itself will cost 2k more. Believe me, all my friends curse their keyboard after using CB35's keyboard.

>Mediocre battery back up Vs 4.5 hrs of staggering back up.

>Last but not least, 720p Vs 1080p. When I hadn't used 1080p, I also ranted like you saying it as a money waste. But I assure you, when you got to use it, you believe it! Everything starts appearing so real & stunning.

I guess this justifies the difference of 6k mate .


And Oc'ing 525M to 550m sounds not more than joke. Do it, level the performance of 550m, then show us. Being developed using same core doesn't means that you will OC any damn graphics card to any one. IF this would be the case people would start buying cheapest same core cards and OC it to best one.




silverdigital said:


> *warning: this a long post*
> to make things clear i dont want a 100k 'high end' lappy. I'm not that kind of money waster. If someone has that requirement it is better to go for a 45k lappy and 60k desktop.
> secondly for 1080p screen. since there is no 900p screen it makes sense to invest in 1080p screen and run it at 900p or 1080p what ever suits you. Regarding games, what good would you do except overheating your lappy to play games at 1080p, instead play at 720p with 'stretch screen, maintaining aspect ratio' option. It is FAR better and u can get more detailed graphics. (not higher resolution mind you, detailed graphics). playing at 1080p makes sense only when you have a lcd screen of say 22" or more imo.
> coz i think 720p is less dense for 15.6", screen could be more denser(more dpi)
> ...



1080p is not going to overkill for 15'6 man. And how much you get discount you get on Dell, it won't even come near to 53k. Same config XPS costs 59k. (5% discount is max I heard, if you're lucky enough)



silverdigital said:


> @sking.. yeah i checked your claim of 525m and 550m having same core, its correct. both have 96 shaders (though 555m has 144 shaders)
> 525m has core speed 600mhz while 550 has 760mhz



Still its not possible.


----------



## Sking (Feb 3, 2012)

silverdigital said:


> @sking.. yeah i checked your claim of 525m and 550m having same core, its correct. both have 96 shaders (though 555m has 144 shaders)
> 525m has core speed 600mhz while 550 has 760mhz
> 550m
> 525m
> ...



check overclockers.com or google overclock 525m.U will understand everything.there is a limit of safe overclockin which shud be exploited!

@sujay, i wear specs n so avoids the 1080p coz it strains my eyes.But for 1080p cb35 is the best bet in market coz xps 15 1080p comes at 60k.If the budget is in 40k range 15r is the best bet!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 3, 2012)

^Ok I'll check out.


----------



## silverdigital (Feb 3, 2012)

so guys, i saw a 1080p on a 15.6" lappy and .....
its like heaven... its fabulous and wont strain eyes. 
the transition is very similar to what some might have done while going from 800x600 to 1024x768 resolution. Those of you who have had desktops since long would understand this.
so i guess i will be getting a 1080p only so this rules out hp, acer, asus etc.

and i am still confused b/w dell and sony coz by spending like 6k more i am getting an i7 + 540m over i5 + 6630, considering both have 1080p screens.

how build quality of dell's xps 15 keyboard, it doesnt look sturdy enough compared to a sony or hp(i am using hp) ?

so share ur views.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 3, 2012)

dell xps 1080p b+rgled screen is the best fhd screen available in laptops atleast of now.
sony is also good but dell has even better sound and at the same time its a lot expensive.

u hv to spend more than 60k for dell's fhd and acc. to the config ur price keeps increasing. dell's after sales services seem to be better than sony's but at the same time i think sony's quality beats dell xps.

overall it's upto u , if u want a better fhd screen and spend more for a laptop then get the dell xps coz their service is ok n' ur probs wid it are solved faster. but if ur budget stops u till 50k then go for sony coz it's quality is great...


----------



## Sking (Feb 3, 2012)

ya,xps15 rgbled is the best out there.hp dv6 6120tx priced at 52k has 1080p display.Go for xps15 if ur budget allows!


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 3, 2012)

dell xps fhd brgled screen n 4 gb ram, 500 gb 5400rpm hdd is 69k rs right now..  wahh !!
but this has a blue ray player and writer....

@sking is that hp dv6 laptop available in india which has 1080p display?


----------



## Sking (Feb 3, 2012)

when i last visited hp world for 6121tx i was heartbreak coz they told its no more,so 6120tx mite too not be available,call ur retail centre.Xps15 with i5,backlit keyboard,1080p is 60k.

i dont know wats goin on in hp.there was 6017tx at 48k,6121tx at 53k which they have withdrawn.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 3, 2012)

silverdigital said:


> and i am still confused b/w dell and sony coz by spending like 6k more i am getting an i7 + 540m over i5 + 6630, considering both have 1080p screens.
> 
> how build quality of dell's xps 15 keyboard, it doesnt look sturdy enough compared to a sony or hp(i am using hp) ?
> 
> so share ur views.



Bro, first clear your confusion of pricing. The XPS you're talking about (i7+540M+1080p+backlit keyboard) costs *67k*. Sadly, even with i5, its costing 65.8k . Now you can clearly see the difference. Regarding what you get better in Dell, firstly *blasting* speakers (haven't listened, but all say its best out there). Regarding ASS, Sony is no bad either.



Sking said:


> ya,xps15 rgbled is the best out there.hp dv6 6120tx priced at 52k has 1080p display.Go for xps15 if ur budget allows!



HP has not released any 1080p version of Dv6 in India AFAIK.


----------



## Sking (Feb 3, 2012)

may be.but dell increased priced of every model by 3k.few days before xps15 base model was 48k nw 51k,same with 15r its top model was 44k nw its 47k.


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> HP has not released any 1080p version of Dv6 in India AFAIK.



It has. 
But it has 6490M (AFAIR)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 3, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> It has.
> But it has 6490M (AFAIR)



Link please?


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Link please?



HP Pavilion dv6-6120tx Entertainment Notebook PC (QB366PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 3, 2012)

^Never heard of it.


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 3, 2012)

^I got to know about it by DV6 thread 

@OP
Go for Vaio cb35


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 3, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> @OP
> Go for *Viao* cb35



*Vaio*


----------



## silverdigital (Feb 3, 2012)

i will buy in beginning of summers, so lets c what happens till then. 

just for knowledge, is there some new tech expected to hit markets in summers, or the things will remain same??

how is the build quality of dell keyboard compared to sony.


----------



## Sking (Feb 3, 2012)

intel ivybridge is comin in march,lets c at what price every brand gives it. dell i7 price will drop n i5 will lose value.dell has already hiked every laptop by 3k.

guys plz upload the link to download this awsm wallpaper in video YouTube - DELL Inspiron N5110 Review (Core i7 2630QM, 8GB RAM, 640GB HHD, GT 525M)


----------



## silverdigital (Feb 3, 2012)

ivy bridge is announced for april 2012 that too the high end models of it(2760 types).
the lower end like 2670 types are TBA so i think that prices will drop after summers only. 
(but i m hoping it does by start of May)


----------



## sarthak (Feb 4, 2012)

If 1080p is a must, go for cb35. For performance hp 6165x. XPS for the awesome JBL speakers. But seeing the price difference I'd say go for vaio or hp.


----------



## Sking (Feb 4, 2012)

ya,thats rite.


----------



## knightrider7590 (Feb 6, 2012)

If you want a cheap laptop ASUS K53SV is your best option....check out both i5(38k) and i7(45k) versions...they are way cheaper than similarly specced dell inspiron and xps....if u want FHD go for ASUS N55SF.....


----------

